# Knee x-ray



## Kimberley

What CPT codes would be appropriate for the following:

PA, STANDING and NON-STANDING views of the knees, LATERAL view of the right knee and SUNRISE view of the right knee and AP view of the pelvis.

73562-LT

73564-RT

72170

Thanks

Kimberley Tober
Franklin, TN


----------



## kalbright

Those codes are correct.


----------



## Kimberley

Are standing and non-standing actually views? Or PA views performed both standing/non-standing....just one view.

73560-LT (PA, standing/non-standing)
73562-RT (PA, standing/non-standing, lateral and sunrise view
72170 AP pelvis


----------



## Kimberley

*? correct CPT codes for knee x-rays*

Submitting again..............thanks


----------



## mkj2486

If the left knee was done just for comparison, you cannot bill for those.  You can add the total number of x-ray and bill them for the right knee, however.  Of course, that just leaves you with 73564-RT.  If there was a valid reason for doing the x-rays of the left knee, then you can bill for them.  It just looks to me like, from the info you gave that the left knee exam was for comparison.  There is an article in regards to coding knee x-rays, however, I do not have access to it right now.


----------



## Kimberley

*Knee X-ray Order*

Order is for....AP PELVIS, AP BILATERAL KNEES, PA BILATERAL KNEE, LATERAL AND SUNRISE


----------



## ABI

72170 AP pelvis
73564 LT
73564 RT

Alona B. Isip, CPC


----------



## Kimberley

*the left is  not a comparison*

So per the report STANDING and NON-STANDING are considered actual views?


----------



## esmith

When a standing view is combined with other views of the same knee, the code should be chosen based on the # of views. So the standing views of both knees would be combined with the addtional views of the same knee.
The codes that you listed would be the correct.


----------



## sherinsafeer

Kindly help me to find out the CPT code for x-ray of right knee, weight bearing.

Thanks in Advance!
Sherin, CPC-A


----------



## tmlarson1971

CPT 73565 is for bilateral ap or pa weight-bearing knees.


----------

